# SA.PBs but not quite team flanno



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I was pretty keen to get out to fish during the break in weather but could not make it out in the yak over the weekend. However after reading about Solatree's exploits I decided to load the yak Sunday night and all going well..... meaning not the predicted wind at 5.30am Monday morning then I was going to get a fish in before work. Up at 5.30, calm, much more so than expected so headed out. Launched at 6 into the dark. Once out at one of my favorite spots I realised I forgot my burley...doh! I thought I could detect a couple of fish on the sounder so I quickly tossed some pilly pieces over the side and loaded up the rod with half pilly and sent it over. 2nd rig followed. Then......wait wait and zzzzzzzzzz. The heavier rod, a 4 to 7kg with braid and 30lb leader with circle hook was pointing seaward and screaming fish. I could tell it was a good one and it made quite a few runs before succumbing. In the net and I was excited. 








Before I could get another pilly on the hook the smaller rod went off. This is my favorite rod, a little Abu garcia 3 to 6kg light action loaded with 2500 shimano reel, braid and a 20lb leader with 4.0 circle hook. And did it take off. I watched river monsters Sunday evening and I thought there was a similarity between reel screaming and rod bending. Mine wasn't a river monster, though it felt like a bloody good snapper. It took a lot of line and made several runs including going under the yak but I managed to keep the line away from the side as memories of lost fish came to mind. Again in the net and it looked bigger again. Could this be team flanno material? I thought so and it was still dark! Sun started coming up and I decided to call it a day and head back pleased with my catch. After all I was supposed to be going to work.








I measured the fish when I got home and although I didn't make team flanno I am chuffed to have two new pb snapper from the outback. 65cm and 57cm. I am amazed at the difference 8cm can make in overall size and weight.








And I'll be back. Thanks Andrew for the cyber push!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Geoff - so pleased you got amongst them and I'm sure that new PB at over 70cm is not far away !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Well done Geoff. You're inspiring me to cut back on the gear so I can do pre-work trips like this. Hope a 70+ isn't far off for you


----------



## Rosey3008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Geoff and team flanno great work. Ive just bought a PA1, new to adelaide and spent about 5 hours off seacliff for a big fat zero. Obviously Im fishing in the wrong area.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Rosey3008 said:


> Geoff and team flanno great work. Ive just bought a PA1, new to adelaide and spent about 5 hours off seacliff for a big fat zero. Obviously Im fishing in the wrong area.


Big fat zeros happen all round. My previous two trips resulted in nothing in the same spot. Welcome aboard.

Thanks Chris. I doubt though that you need much encouragement. I've seen you out there when no one else would venture out... well maybe apart from Andrew and a few others.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice
Well done Geoff

Bet you had a big smile all day at work!


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Great work Geoff I bet that warmed you up.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Geoffw said:


> Big fat zeros happen all round.


I return from a fishing trip, wife asks "how did you go?" 
"Doughnuts" i say. 
and with a look of despair "Well..... where are they?"

I"ve learnt my lesson. If i come home with doughnuts (zeros) i have to come home with doughnuts (confectionaries).

Good work Geoff with the fush!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fsck said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> > Big fat zeros happen all round.
> ...


Thats completely logical.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

rossi said:


> Great work Geoff I bet that warmed you up.


It sure did Peter. Warmed the heart and fuelled the addiction. Must get myself a new pair of gloves though.


anselmo said:


> Very nice
> Well done Geoff
> 
> Bet you had a big smile all day at work!


 sure did.
And thanks Cav & nezivic. It would be a bit warmer up your way.

Ben good to hear you're doing your bit to sustain the fishery.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work.

Couple of beauties. Well done and thanks for the share


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice fish. Well done!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of very respectable fish Geoff, well done.
Cheers
Bob


----------

